

Ask HN: How do you look for QA jobs? - aneel99

Hello all,<p>I've been in QA for almost couple of years. Any QA folks who follow HN? Any websites that you follow to find about new QA jobs? What do you guys do to look around for QA jobs?<p>Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.<p>--Aneel
======
aneel99
Sorry. But title should have been "Where do you look for QA jobs?".

